
“Hitting the Wall” – Rabb.it Is Shutting Down - starshadowx2
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/hitting-wall-amanda-richardson/
======
squeaker420
I think this is so expected. Rabb.it is a good idea and how it was before the
update was amazing besides the fact anybody literally anybody could pull IP's
from accounts. I'm part of the more "trolling" aspect of Rabb.it only toxic
rooms & a toxic community who've known each other throughout years, Yes years.
The fact Rabb.it couldn't even stand on its feet as a business is truly
disappointing, The developers just couldn't use their mind I guess, Enable the
option to Flip your Camera, Being able to a room your friends in by clicking a
button & the fact their was so many Muslims,Arabic people who just showed up
out of the blue and took over #music Rabb.it rooms. Just simple things they
could not fix. I'm not shocked at all, Hours and hours on the site, Getting a
huge reputation and community just for it to all disappear and never be seen
again I can see all Successful business people vouching for you and Thanking
you for the notice, But just know this was you, and not being able to run a
simple website. #squeakersquad #RIPRABBIT

------
corestormy
[https://twitter.com/corestormy/status/1147174502494810112](https://twitter.com/corestormy/status/1147174502494810112)

------
corestormy
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Corestormy/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Corestormy/)

------
acgh213
Back in may the site's service degraded which has led to a near permanent "we
are having intermittent issues" bar at the top of their page. I use it bi-
weekly but felt the site really start to fall apart.

This article highlights the behind the scenes but people wouldn't pay for it
as highlighted in the article.

Personally, I would.

------
corestormy
squeaker is one of the reasons rabb.it is shutting down. They had a backer and
were about to grow into pay by month small charge, but the company that was
going to back them pulled the offer after researching rabb.it Now I know
people who are building a site just like it, and people like squeaker will be
IP banned and they are putting a vnp block on the site.

